# Bundesregierung will Einsatz von Staatstrojanern deutlich ausbauen.



## DKK007 (17. Mai 2017)

Die derzeitige Bundesregierung will die rechtlichen Möglichkeiten für den Einsatz von Staatstrojanern sowohl für die Quellen-TKÜ, als auch für die Onlinedurchsuchung, ohne große ordentliche Debatte deutlich ausbauen.

QUELLEN-TKÜ
Die Strafverfolger erhalten nach dem Willen der Regierung die Möglichkeit, Internet-Telefonate etwa per Skype und die Kommunikation über Messenger wie WhatsApp, Signal, Telegram oder Threema genauso abzuhören wie die klassische Telekommunikation. Ermittler sollen die Inhaltsdaten dabei mit den entsprechenden Wanzen für Computer und Mobilgeräte "an der Quelle" abgreifen dürfen, bevor sie ver- oder nachdem sie entschlüsselt wurden. Als Voraussetzung gilt der weite Straftatenkatalog aus Paragraf 100a StPO, der "schwere Delikte" umfasst, die von Hochverrat über Mord und Totschlag bis zu Steuerhehlerei, Geldfälschung, Computer- oder Sportwettbetrug reichen.



			
				http://www.zeit.de/digital/datenschutz/2015-07/bundesverfassungsgericht-bka-gesetz-onlinedurchsuchung schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Quellen-Telekommunikationsüberwachung (Quellen-TKÜ) wird auf einem Computer ein Überwachungsprogramm installiert. Dieses schneidet Kommunikation vor der Verschlüsselung mit und übermittelt diese vom Nutzer unbemerkt an die Ermittler. Bei der Quellen-TKÜ darf nur die laufende Kommunikation (zum Beispiel Skype-Gespräche) überwacht werden. "Ruhende" Dateien auf dem Computer dürfen nicht kopiert werden, ebenso wenig dürfen Screenshots gemacht werden. Genau dazu soll aber der eigentlich nur für eine Quellen-TKÜ zugelassene Behörden-Trojaner in der Lage gewesen sein.



Insbesondere dürfen auch Emails, die schon seit vor der Anordnung im Posteingang/Ausgang liegen nicht angesehen werden, auch wenn es eigentlich auch Kommunikation ist. 

ONLINEDURCHSUCHUNG
Eine noch tiefer in die Systeme sowie die Grundrechte eingreifende heimliche Online-Durchsuchung sollen Fahnder durchführen dürfen, wenn sie "besonders schwere Straftaten" abwehren oder aufklären wollen. Die entsprechende Rechtsbasis wird dem Papier zufolge an Paragraf 100c StPO angekoppelt, der den großen Lauschangriff regelt. Auch in diesem Katalog für die "akustische Wohnraumüberwachung" finden sich aber Delikte wie Banknotenfälschung, Geldwäsche oder "Verbreitung, Erwerb und Besitz kinderpornografischer Schriften". Bisher darf nur das Bundeskriminalamt (BKA) zur Terrorabwehr mit dem "Bundestrojaner" heimlich IT-Systeme ausforschen.



			
				http://www.zeit.de/digital/datenschutz/2015-07/bundesverfassungsgericht-bka-gesetz-onlinedurchsuchung schrieb:
			
		

> Die heftig umstrittene Onlinedurchsuchung geht über eine einfache Quellen-TKÜ hinaus. Ein heimlich installierter Trojaner durchsucht dabei den Rechner eines Verdächtigen auf zweifelhafte Dateien – ganz egal welche. Eine solche Onlinedurchsuchung greift erheblich in die Grundrechte der Betroffenen ein. Daher hat das Bundesverfassungsgericht sie nur in absoluten Ausnahmefällen genehmigt: bei Gefahr für Leib und Leben oder staatsbedrohender Kriminalität.




In meinem Handbuch zum StPO steht folgendes: 


			
				Jurakompakt Strafprozessrecht schrieb:
			
		

> Möglich wäre in der Offline-Phase auch ein verdeckter Zugriff mittels einer sog. *Online-Durchsuchung*. Dabei handelt es sich um eine Maßnahme, bei der Computer auf verfahrensrelevante Inhalte hin durchsucht werden, ohne dass der Durchsuchende tatsächlich am Standort des Gerätes anwesend ist. Im Strafverfahren gibt es dafür derzeit aber keine Eingriffsermächtigung. (vgl. BGHSt 51, 211)



Diese "Eingriffsermächtigung" soll wohl jetzt geschaffen werden. Denn derzeit ist die Online-Durchsuchung nur nach dem BKA-Gesetz und dem Bayrischen Polizeiaufgabengesetz zulässig. Nach BKA Gesetz, also z.B. für die Verhinderung von Terroranschlägen.
Heißt dann also, das mal wieder ein neues StPO fällig wird. 

Insbesondere wird aber durch die Erweiterung der Tatbestände auch die Anzahl der Einsätze deutlich erweitert. 2015 gab insgesamt knapp 6.000 Verfahren, bei denen die Kommunikation der Verdächtigen überwacht wurde. Rechnet man Festnetz, Mobilfunk und Internet zusammen, handelt es sich insgesamt um 32.668 Überwachungsanordnungen. Bei all diesen Verfahren wäre künftig – zumindest theoretisch – auch die Quellen-TKÜ möglich.

Quellen:
Schwarz-Rot will Einsatz von Staatstrojanern massiv ausweiten | heise online
Uberwachung: Regierung will Einsatz des Staatstrojaners ausweiten - ComputerBase

Kommentar:
Was bisher immer unerwähnt bleibt, ist, wie der Trojaner eigentlich auf den PC oder das Smartphone kommen soll. 
Kommt dann eine nette Mail vom BKA? Z.B.


> Sehr geehrter Herr ...
> 
> wir möchten Sie über den geänderten §100 StPO informieren. Den neuen Gesetzestext finden Sie im Anhang.
> 
> ...


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Mai 2017)

Sonst geht es noch?
Hat das nicht gereicht bei der Bahn?


----------



## iGameKudan (17. Mai 2017)

Bei Online-Durchsuchung könnte ich kotzen. Bei einer echten Durchsuchung würde man das zwangsweise mitbekommen, aber das heimliche Abschnorcheln... 
... Ja, mir ist schon klar wieso das so gemacht wird, sonst würde jeder doch seinen PC sofort vom Strom nehmen und die Festplatte auf die kreativste Art zerstören die einem einfällt. Aufs echte Leben bezogen wäre das für mich so ähnlich, als würde man die Wohnung verwanzen und mit Kameras ausstatten. Und das ist offiziell ja sicher nicht erlaubt. 

Ich habe mir mal die Liste der Straftaten angeschaut, für die der Staatstrojaner dann - offiziell - eingesetzt werden soll. Also mal abgesehen von der Stelle


> a)
> Straftaten des Friedensverrats, des Hochverrats und der Gefährdung des demokratischen Rechtsstaates sowie des Landesverrats und der Gefährdung der äußeren Sicherheit nach den §§ 80a bis 82, 84 bis 86, 87 bis 89a, 89c Absatz 1 bis 4, 94 bis 100a,


sind die Einsatzzwecke meiner Meinung nach allerdings sogar angemessen. Man befindet sich nunmal in der modernen Zeit und ohne entsprechende Mittel könnte man so einige Straftaten unnachweisbar machen. 

Aber gerade diese eine Stelle bietet für mich ein extrem großes Missbrauchspotenzial... Weil Hochverrat, Landesverrat etc. wird ja bekanntlich schon heute in manchen Staaten extrem... Individuell ausgelegt. 
Ich glaube zwar nicht dass unser Staat sowas aktuell explizit illegal ausnutzt, aber die Möglichkeit dazu ist schon schlimm genug.


----------



## meeen (17. Mai 2017)

Der Staatstrojaner wird von privaten Softwarefirmen wie Microsoft sicher nicht bevorzugt. Wenn sie den in die Hände bekommen werden sie die Lücken schließen. Der Trojaner kann nur die Lücken nutzen die andere Trojaner auch nutzen könnten. Ich wüsste auch nicht was die suchen sollen? 
Also wenn ich was illegales machen würde, würde ich das auf einem extra Notebook im Wlan von Caffes oder so tun. Oder wenn es offline geht mit einem PC der nie ans Netz darf 

Eigentlich sollten wir mal einen Sicherheitsguide schreiben wie man kriminelle Dinge am PC am besten macht damit und sich vor staatlichem Zugriff schützt damit der blöde Trojaner gleich für die Tonne gecodet wird

Die wollen meine Freiheit einschränken um Sicherheit zu gewährleisten, die dann meine Freiheit schützt ????


----------



## DKK007 (17. Mai 2017)

meeen schrieb:


> Also wenn ich was illegales machen würde, würde ich das auf einem extra Notebook im Wlan von Caffes oder so tun.



Daher ja auch der Trojaner, damit man über die Webcam den Täter identifizieren kann. Kommt ja in jedem 2. Agentenfilm vor. 

Im Zweifel eine VM auf einem USB-Stick nutzen, der hinterher vernichtet wird, oder eine LiveCD. 
Da kann man dann nicht wirklich was ausrichten.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Bei Online-Durchsuchung könnte ich kotzen. Bei einer echten Durchsuchung würde man das zwangsweise mitbekommen, aber das heimliche Abschnorcheln...
> ... Ja, mir ist schon klar wieso das so gemacht wird, sonst würde jeder doch seinen PC sofort vom Strom nehmen und die Festplatte auf die kreativste Art zerstören die einem einfällt. Aufs echte Leben bezogen wäre das für mich so ähnlich, als würde man die Wohnung verwanzen und mit Kameras ausstatten. Und das ist offiziell ja sicher nicht erlaubt.


Normalerweise wird aber einfach der gesamte PC beschlagnahmt und im Labor ausgewertet. Im Zweifel wird das SEK vorgeschickt, da kannst du dann auch nicht mehr machen als den PC mit Win+L zu sperren, bevor du am Boden liegst. 
Aber auch dafür gibt es Tricks den denjenigen vor dem Zugriff vom PC wegzulocken, z.B. mit dem DHL-Boten (Hermes geht nicht, die werfen immer nur nen Zettel ein.  ) .
Denn wenn der PC verschlüsselt ist, hat man nur eine Chance, wenn man vor dem Ausschalten und Einpacken den Volume-Key aus dem RAM ausliest.


----------



## efdev (17. Mai 2017)

Dann musst du halt überall Notschalter setzen die deinen PC sprengen


----------



## DKK007 (18. Mai 2017)

Da muss man dann aber jedes mal wenn man aufs Klo oder zu Kühlschrank geht dran denken die zu deaktivieren. Und irgendwann lässt man die aus Faulheit deaktiviert. 
Das ist dann wie mit der Überwachung. Wenn der Mensch weiß, das er überwacht wird, verhält er sich automatisch anders. Allerdings nimmt das mit der zeit auch wieder ab, weil man sich daran gewöhnt. An jeder Videokamera im Bahnhof nach unten schauen, wird ja auch irgendwann anstrengend.


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (18. Mai 2017)

Bundeskriminalamt deswegen, weil auf dem Amt hauptsächlich Kriminelle arbeiten und zwar bundesweit.


----------



## cuban13581 (18. Mai 2017)

Und wen wundert es da noch dass die Bundesregierung nichts gegen die NSA unternimmt und Edward Snowden keine Aufenthaltsgenehmigung hier in Deutschland bekommt. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Kommentar:
> Was bisher immer unerwähnt bleibt, ist, wie der Trojaner eigentlich auf den PC oder das Smartphone kommen soll.
> Kommt dann eine nette Mail vom BKA? Z.B.



Es reicht auch aus eine bestimmte Website zu manipulieren um sich so in ein System zu hacken oder gar ein Botnet zu erstellen. Alles dank Javascript(Ads, Banner, Linkverkürzung auf eine schädliche Website usw..) möglich. Man braucht also nicht nur eine Datei zu öffnen um sich zu infizieren.

DEFCON 20: Owning Bad Guys {And Mafia} With Javascript Botnets - YouTube

Black Hat 2013 - Million Browser Botnet - YouTube


----------



## DKK007 (18. Mai 2017)

Problem ist ja nur, das man die Geräte gezielt infizieren muss. Man darf den Trojaner ja nicht mit der Gießkanne verteilen. Deshalb wäre eine Verbreitung per Webseite nur schwer vorstellbar. 

Zumal sich das Problem auch recht einfach mit einem Adblocker und der Deaktivierung von JS lösen lässt. Mittlerweile haben sogar die besseren AV-Programme die Möglichkeit Werbenetzwerke zu blockieren.


----------



## Stormado (18. Mai 2017)

Solange diese Änderung wirklich nur genutzt wird, damit entsprechende Straftaten aufgeklärt oder verhindert werden, dann soll mir das recht sein. Sollte es aber soweit gehen, dass man quasi nur was falsches sagt und dann direkt abgehört wird, dann wäre das wieder zu viel des Guten.

Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass die Bundesregierung sowas macht. In Russland, den USA, Türkei, China oder Nordkorea wäre ich da beunruhigter.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Mai 2017)

Stormado schrieb:


> Solange diese Änderung wirklich nur genutzt wird, damit entsprechende Straftaten aufgeklärt oder verhindert werden, dann soll mir das recht sein. Sollte es aber soweit gehen, dass man quasi nur was falsches sagt und dann direkt abgehört wird, dann wäre das wieder zu viel des Guten.



Nur ab wann darf man dann abhören, ist die Frage. Unter Umständen reicht es dann ja, wenn einen der "nette" Nachbar anzeigt.

Nur weil jemand unter Tatverdacht steht, heißt es ja noch lange nicht, das er es wirklich war. Das ist auch das Problem bei der Kriminalstatistik, denn was einem dort als Aufklärungsquote suggeriert wird, ist nur die Tatverdächtigenquote. Davon wird über 40% der Verfahren bereits von den Staatsanwaltschaften eingestellt, so das gerade ein mal 10% der entsprechenden Tatverdächtigen verurteilt werden.

Z.B. Wohnungseinbruch: 20% Tatverdächtigenquote, 2,6% Verurteilungsquote.


----------



## RyzA (18. Mai 2017)

Diese scheiss von den Geheimdiensten gezüchteten Trojaner. Sieht man ja schon beim aktuellen NSA Virus "Wanna Cry" was der anrichten kann.


----------



## Stormado (18. Mai 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur ab wann darf man dann abhören, ist die Frage. Unter Umständen reicht es dann ja, wenn einen der "nette" Nachbar anzeigt.
> 
> Nur weil jemand unter Tatverdacht steht, heißt es ja noch lange nicht, das er es wirklich war. Das ist auch das Problem bei der Kriminalstatistik, denn was einem dort als Aufklärungsquote suggeriert wird, ist nur die Tatverdächtigenquote. Davon wird über 40% der Verfahren bereits von den Staatsanwaltschaften eingestellt, so das gerade ein mal 10% der entsprechenden Tatverdächtigen verurteilt werden.
> 
> Z.B. Wohnungseinbruch: 20% Tatverdächtigenquote, 2,6% Verurteilungsquote.



Das ist natürlich die Frage, die ich auch nicht beantworten kann. Der gesunde Menschenverstand würde sagen, nur dann, wenn sich ein Verdacht wirklich erhärtet, es also bereits Beweise gibt, dass Person X irgendwas gemacht hat. Und nicht bereits dann, wenn man wahllos angezeigt wurde.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Mai 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bundesregierung will Einsatz von Staatstrojanern deutlich ausbauen.


Teufelszeug! Wo bleibt der Aufschrei, wo die Demonstrationen? Die Jugend heute ist so unglaublich passiv, zu meiner Kindheit wären 100.000 auf der Straße gewesen, in jeder Großstadt Deutschlands. Einfach mal zum Vergleich den Spiegelartikel von 1983 lesen, es gab schon Aufstände wegen der Volksbefragung oder eines maschinenlesbaren Personalausweises. Und heute? Passivität und Gleichgültigkeit, das Volk will ausspioniert werden aus Angst vor angeblichem Terror. Lächerlich.....

„Eintrittskarte fur den Uberwachungsstaat“ - DER SPIEGEL 32/1983
1983: Das Volkszahlungsurteil macht Geschichte | heise online
Plastik statt Pappe, Deutschlandfunk 2007


----------



## Pisaopfer (18. Mai 2017)

Ich bin dafür, das wir dagegen sind.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Mai 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Einfach mal zum Vergleich den Spiegelartikel von 1983 lesen, es gab schon Aufstände wegen der Volksbefragung oder eines maschinenlesbaren Personalausweises.



Wobei sich die Lesefunktionen des Ausweises bisher ja auch nicht durchsetzen konnten. Ich hab meinen bei der Verlängerung auch gleich deaktivieren lassen. Hab ich die letzten 6 Jahre auch nicht gebraucht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Mai 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei sich die Lesefunktionen des Ausweises bisher ja auch nicht durchsetzen konnten. Ich hab meinen bei der Verlängerung auch gleich deaktivieren lassen. Hab ich die letzten 6 Jahre auch nicht gebraucht.


Es ging mir darum, dass vor 30 Jahren mit wachsamen Augen darauf geachtet wurde, nach den ersten Erfahrungen mit Rasterfahndungen, dass der Staat möglichst gar keine Möglichkeiten zur Überwachung bekommt, unabhängig davon, ob er sie überhaupt nutzt. Und heute? Heute gegen große Teile der Bevölkerung sämtlicher ihrer privaten und geschäftlichen Daten bereitwillig preis, alleine schon Facebook und whatsapp: Was gab es heute wieder einmal für ein Urteil? Gibt es Konsequenzen der Nutzer?
WhatsApp: Facebook muss 110-Millionen-Euro-Strafe zahlen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Nuallan (18. Mai 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was gab es heute wieder einmal für ein Urteil? Gibt es Konsequenzen der Nutzer? WhatsApp: Facebook muss 110-Millionen-Euro-Strafe zahlen - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Lächerlicher Betrag. Fratzenbuch hat 19 Milliarden für Whatsapp hingeblättert und wird weitaus mehr als 110 Millionen mit dem Datenabgleich einnehmen. Aber so läuft es halt heute bei den großen unangreifbaren Unternehmen. Ein paar Milliarden ergaunern, und dann ein Bruchteil als Strafe zahlen. Ich wünschte als normaler Bürger könnte ich auch solche Betrügereien abziehen und am Ende mit nem dicken Plus nach Hause gehen.  

Die User werden nix lernen. Ist leider alles schon gelaufen. Ein paar alte Säcke wie wir regen sich drüber auf, aber die nachfolgenden Generationen können das Wort Privatsphäre nicht mal mehr buchstabieren. Versagt haben die Eltern und die Schulen bzw. der Staat, mal wieder.


----------



## hazelol (18. Mai 2017)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Lächerlicher Betrag. Fratzenbuch hat 19 Milliarden für Whatsapp hingeblättert und wird weitaus mehr als 110 Millionen mit dem Datenabgleich einnehmen. Aber so läuft es halt heute bei den großen unangreifbaren Unternehmen. Ein paar Milliarden ergaunern, und dann ein Bruchteil als Strafe zahlen. Ich wünschte als normaler Bürger könnte ich auch solche Betrügereien abziehen und am Ende mit nem dicken Plus nach Hause gehen.
> 
> Die User werden nix lernen. Ist leider alles schon gelaufen. *Ein paar alte Säcke wie wir regen sich drüber auf, aber die nachfolgenden Generationen können das Wort Privatsphäre nicht mal mehr buchstabieren. Versagt haben die Eltern und die Schulen bzw. der Staat, mal wieder*.



also du ? 


btw warum aufregen? die bundesregierung kündigt es wenigstens an. man kann sicher davon ausgehen, das der russe der ami und der chinese schon längst auf unseren system sitzt und fleißig sammelt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Mai 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> btw warum aufregen? die bundesregierung kündigt es wenigstens an. man kann sicher davon ausgehen, das der russe der ami und der chinese schon längst auf unseren system sitzt und fleißig sammelt.


Das ist genauso verwerflich, hat aber eine andere Dimension weil andere Relevanz. Unserer reichlich demokratischen Regierung traue ich zu, mit gesammelten Daten hinreichend vorsichtig umzugehen. Aber was ist, wenn die nächsten Faschisten oder anderes Gelumpe die Regierungsgewalt übernimmt? Darum müssen wir schon gegen Ansätze kämpfe. Bei uns steht eine extremistische Gruppe in der Startlöchern. Wir sind näher an türkischen Zuständen als mancher vermutet, sollten die Rechtsextremen die Regierung stellen und unter dem Deckmantel der Terrorbekämpfung mit Säuberungen beginnen. Die "Feinde" sind schon  definiert...


----------



## wolflux (18. Mai 2017)

Eigentlich gut, aber man fühlt sich auch mal wieder ausgeliefert. Wenn die Regierung das Kann, was ist für andere noch möglich?
Dann lieber der Staat. Ich möchte auch weiterhin sicher auf den Strassen laufen können. Obwohl das alles noch in den Kinderschuhen steckt. Der Cyberterror ist nicht so weit weg, wie wir gerne glauben wollen. Also muss der Staat überwachen. Ich habe nichts zu verbergen.


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (18. Mai 2017)

Wolflux: Sarkasmus oder ernst?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Mai 2017)

wolflux schrieb:


> .... Ich möchte auch weiterhin sicher auf den Strassen laufen können. ...


Gute Satire, Dein Text,  denn  wann war die Straße jemals sicher? 

*Verkehrstote 2016: 3200* (waren mal 20.000 in den siebziger Jahren)
*Mordopfer 2016: 376* (Waren mal 800 in den siebziger Jahren)
*islamistische  Terroropfer:  <10 * (124 über 15Jahre weltweit)

Dann hoffe ich, mit dem Bundestrojaner werden vor allem bekennende Raser, Alkoholtäter und sonstigeds Gelumpe aus dem Verkehr gezogen, oder gegen wen möchtest Du Überwachung einsetzen, damit die Straßen sicherer werden?

Quelle 1: Verkehrstote: Verkehrstote in Deutschland bis 2016 | Statista
Quelle 2: Mordopfer: •  Morde in Deutschland - Mordstatistik bis 2016 | Statista
Quelle 3: islamistischer Terror Chronik: Wieviele Deutsche wurden bisher von Islamisten getotet?  - Politik - Tagesspiegel


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Mai 2017)

wolflux schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts zu verbergen.



Das ist das am häufigsten missbrauchte aber das falscheste Argument gegen Spionage, Voratsdatenspeicherung, Staatstrojaner und so weiter.

Du hast nichts zu verbergen? Ok.
Dann hast du ja nichts dagegen, wenn jeder deinen Kontostand kennt und was du so alles wo kaufst. Und was alles in deiner Krankenakte steht, welche Medikamente du brauchst und ob du mit 12 Jahren vielleicht mal beim Kinderpyschologen warst. Wann du am Wochenende wie oft wo hin gehst kann dann genauso ja jeder wissen wie wann du in der Regel nicht zu Hause bist - dann kann man gefahrloser einbrechen. Ein potentieller Arbeitgeber freut sich auch über Einsicht in alle vorhandenen Personalakten aller möglichen Gremien oder wie oft du falsch geparkt hast - welche bewerbungsunterlagen du wo hin geschickt hast bisher ist natürlich mit drin. Vielleicht siehst du dir sogar Bildchen von leicht bekleideten Damen auf deinem PC an? Oder Bilder von deiner Frau?

Bitte unterscheidet doch irgendwann mal zwischen
"Ich habe nichts unrechtes getan" und "jeder darf (ggf. anlasslos!) alles von mir wissen" - denn das ist ein sehr großer Unterschied. Und die "Ich habe nichts zu verbergen"-Leute meinen zumeist ersteres, die  Durchsetzung in ihrer Endform kann aber schlimmstenfalls letzteres bedeuten.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Da muss man dann aber jedes mal wenn man aufs Klo oder zu Kühlschrank geht dran denken die zu deaktivieren. Und irgendwann lässt man die aus Faulheit deaktiviert.



Sowas zu machen wäre kein großer Aufwand. Man lege eine zusätzliche 16A-Haussicherung in dem Stromkreis an, an dem der/die PC(s) hängen. Diese Sicherung kommt greifbar innen neben die Haustür in einen kleinen Kasten (so dass man nicht versehentlich auslöst). Die PCs werden vollverschlüsselt.
Steht der böse Durchsucher vor der Tür knipst du das Licht aus und sie können die PCs mitnehmen und 10 Jahre ins Kämmerchen stellen.

Problem bei mir wäre meine USV am PC - da müsste ich den Durchsuchungsbefehl mindestens 15 Minuten lang lesen bevor der PC ausgeht.


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (18. Mai 2017)

@Incredible Alk:

VIELEN DANK!


.. Außerdem, aber das ist bitte nur meine Idee dazu (und hat keinen Anspruch irgendwie sinnvoll zu sein):

"Ich habe nichts zu verbergen" wirkt auf mich immer, wie der brave Bub, oder der brave Schüler, der vor seiner Mama oder vor seiner Lehrerin gut dastehen möchte, weil er entweder irgendwo ein Minderwertigkeitsproblem oder DOCH ein schlechtes Gewissen hat. 


So unchristlich das auch klingen mag, aber anstelle "Ich habe nichts zu verbergen" würde ich in diesem Fall eher folgende Aussage gutfinden:
"Was willst Du von mir? Wer bist Du überhaupt?"

Habt Ihr diese Fragen schon einmal Eurem Gegenüber gestellt, das sich anmaßend verhält und meint Euch gängeln zu dürfen? Vielleicht, nicht wahr? Vielleicht in der Schulzeit, oder am Arbeitsplatz. - Warum wird das jetzt nicht mehr gefragt?

Fragt doch mal.. äh.. ja.., ja, wen überhaupt? - Den Staat zum Beispiel, heißt es denn nicht auch Staatstrojaner? Also fragen wir den, nachdem der Trojaner benannt ist - frei nach Söllner: Hey Stoot, hey Stoot, hey Stoot.. jetzt kaunst Du amoi wos tun für mi - NÄMLICH: Jetzt gibst Du mal paar Antworten, Auskunft, aber zackig!

Berechtigte Zwischenfrage an dieser Stelle: Wer oder was ist denn eigentlich der Staat, von dem dieser "Staatstrojaner" stammen soll?
Sind wir der Staat? Dann wärst das ja Du und ich.. also, dann frag ich Dich (da Du ja auch der Staat bist): Warum willst Du meine Daten ausspähen?
Ich frag mich auch gleich, warum will ich meine Daten ausspähen?

..hm, wirkt komisch. Vielleicht bin ich ja doch nicht der Staat (warum würd ich einen Trojaner anfordern, um mich auszuspionieren), vielleicht bist Du -wenn ich es nicht bin- ja auch gar nicht der Staat? ..WOW, was ist sogar.. wenn es den Staat gar nicht wirklich gibt? Uff.. also ich hör jetzt lieber auf mir solche Fragen zu stellen, davon bekomm ich Kopfschmerzen, außerdem will ich eigentlich ja was ganz anderes machen.. der Hauptabendfilm auf RTL startet gleich..
..sagt mal, wie spät haben wir es denn? Ich will den nämlich nicht verpassen? Ich seh mal kurz auf die Uhr. Ja, ist es denn schon 19:84?


----------



## DKK007 (19. Mai 2017)

Wobei das doch schon sehr philosophische Fragen sind. 

Gründe für den Einsatz stehen ja im Gesetz: Nämlich die Verhinderung und Aufklärung von Straftaten. 

Ist dann eh die Frage, was das BVerfG zum Gesetz sagt. Beim BKA-Gesetz wurden ja recht viele Passagen zur Onlinedurchsuchung für grundrechtswiedrig erklärt.


----------



## Todesklinge (19. Mai 2017)

Damit könnte man anderen Menschen, ohne das sie es wissen, diverse Dinge auf den PC draufladen und diese danach bestrafen?
Sozusagen ein Freibrief für Verhaftungen, wie soll man da überhaupt noch wissen was da so durch das Internet wandert?

Noch schlimmer, wenn der Virus in falsche Hände gerät.


----------



## Grestorn (19. Mai 2017)

Nur um dem ganzen eine gewissen Relativität zu geben: Im Gegensatz zu all den bösen Buben im Netz, die Euch ausspionieren wollen, um damit ein Geschäft zu machen, geht es dem Staat nur darum, Verbrechen aufzuklären. D.h. es muss bereits ein begründeter Verdacht gegen eine Person bestehen, damit gegen ihn eine solche Software eingesetzt werden darf. 

Alles andere wäre nämlich eine Rasterfahndung auf Computern und das wäre eine ganz andere Dimension. 

Trotzdem ist das m.E. ein schwieriges Thema. Eine Hausdurchsuchung darf schließlich auch nicht ohne das Wissen des Hausbesitzers vorgenommen werden. Andererseits gibt es Gesetze, die es einem Ermittler erlauben, z.B. einen Telefonanschluss gezielt anzuzapfen. Wo ist da die Grenze?

Das Laute Schreien der Leute hier ist auch einfach, bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, bei dem ihr selbst Opfer eines Verbrechens wurdet und den vermeintlichen Übeltätern aber nichts nachgewiesen werden kann, weil alle Möglichkeiten des Ermittelns locker abgeblockt werden können.... Wie immer(!) hat alles seine mehreren Seiten und es ist zu einfach, immer nur die eine Seite zu sehen.


----------



## cuban13581 (19. Mai 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Nur um dem ganzen eine gewissen Relativität zu geben: Im Gegensatz zu all den bösen Buben im Netz, die Euch ausspionieren wollen, um damit ein Geschäft zu machen, geht es dem Staat nur darum, Verbrechen aufzuklären. D.h. es muss bereits ein begründeter Verdacht gegen eine Person bestehen, damit gegen ihn eine solche Software eingesetzt werden darf.
> 
> Alles andere wäre nämlich eine Rasterfahndung auf Computern und das wäre eine ganz andere Dimension.
> 
> ...



Tritt jemand einmal die Tür ein, wo nur ein Verdachtsmoment bestand nennt man das Hausfriedensbruch. Nur hiermit kann man sich auf ganz legal hinter digitalen Mauern verstecken. Echte Kriminelle werden das Darkweb benutzen oder andere Mittel und Wege finden um der Spionage aus dem Weg zu gehen. Sofern immer noch nicht geklärt ist, wie nun der Staatstrojaner auf den PC kommen soll.


----------



## Grestorn (19. Mai 2017)

cuban13581 schrieb:


> Tritt jemand einmal die Tür ein, wo nur ein Verdachtsmoment bestand nennt man das Hausfriedensbruch. Nur hiermit kann man sich auf ganz legal hinter digitalen Mauern verstecken. Echte Kriminelle werden das Darkweb benutzen oder andere Mittel und Wege finden um der Spionage aus dem Weg zu gehen. Sofern immer noch nicht geklärt ist, wie nun der Staatstrojaner auf den PC kommen soll.



Es geht nicht nur um digitale Verbrechen sondern auch um ganz "normale" im Hier und Jetzt. Und nur die Tatsache, dass gut informierte Verbrecher Mittel und Wege haben sich gegen eine Ermittlung besser abzusichern, ist kein Grund sich jeder Möglichkeit einer Ermittlung zu berauben. Mit diesem Argument könnte man den Versuch einer Ermittlung auch ganz bleiben lassen, denn es ist ja immer ein Wettbewerb zwischen dem Verbrecher, der sein Tun verschleiern will, und dem Ermittler, der es aufdecken will.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Mai 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> es ist ja immer ein Wettbewerb zwischen dem Verbrecher, der sein Tun verschleiern will, und dem Ermittler, der es aufdecken will.



Richtig. Dummerweise ist der digitale Kenntnisstand der wirklich bösen Jungs im Vergleich zu dem der Behörden aktuell Meilenweit überlegen. Und da ändert auch ein solches gesetz nichts dran.
Die Behörden haben in den letzten jahren so langsam vielleicht verstanden was eine IP ist... und was dagegen ein ISP ist. Die Verbrecher im Netz arbeiten dagegen mit hochwertigen Verschlüsselungen, VPNs, TOR-Netzwerken/dem Darknet und vielem mehr.

Natürlich sollte man sich nicht künstlich Methoden berauben wie du es nennst. Aber man sollte noch weniger solche Methoden (mit denen man die schwerkriminellen Profis definitiv nie erwischen wird) vor dem Normalbürger damit rechtfertigen, dass man ja nur die harten Straftaten verfolgen wolle.


----------



## Grestorn (19. Mai 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Richtig. Dummerweise ist der digitale Kenntnisstand der wirklich bösen Jungs im Vergleich zu dem der Behörden aktuell Meilenweit überlegen.



Selbst wenn dem so wäre - das ist erst mal ja nur eine Vermutung von Dir, auch wenn ich das durchaus für Wahrscheinlich halte - was ändert das?

Willst Du aufgeben und die Gesellschaft egoistischen Egomanen, die nur an den eigenen Vorteil denken, überlassen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Mai 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Willst Du aufgeben und die Gesellschaft egoistischen Egomanen, die nur an den eigenen Vorteil denken, überlassen?



Nein, man müsste entsprechendes Personal das über gleich hohe Kenntnisse verfügt beschäftigen und ggf. die gesetzliche Grundlage für ihre Arbeit schaffen sofern noch nicht geschehen.
Eine "SOKO Nerd" gegen Internetkriminalität sozusagen die sich auch mit den Methoden der bösen Jungs im Detail auskennt.

Was nicht funktioniert ist, dem Standardbeamten sinnbefreit die Berechtigung zu geben, alle PCs durchsuchen zu können von Leuten die ungeschützt am offenen Inet hängen. Das ist so, wie anlasslos alle Autos von normalen Polizeibeamten in einer Stadt anhalten und durchsuchen zu lassen wo die ganzen bösen Buben U-Bahn fahren. 

Problem ist: Erstere Lösung kostet Zeit, Geld und Aufwand - und hat nicht zusätzlich den Charme, dass man alles und jeden durchsuchen könnte.


----------



## Todesklinge (19. Mai 2017)

Bald gibt es das "Google-Amazon Skynet".
Google liefert die Infos, Amazon die Drohnen (Roboter).

Dann wird es bald so wie in Terminator... nur mit mehr Werbung


----------



## Grestorn (19. Mai 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was nicht funktioniert ist, dem Standardbeamten sinnbefreit die Berechtigung zu geben, alle PCs durchsuchen zu können von Leuten die ungeschützt am offenen Inet hängen. Das ist so, wie anlasslos alle Autos von normalen Polizeibeamten in einer Stadt anhalten und durchsuchen zu lassen wo die ganzen bösen Buben U-Bahn fahren.



Davon ist ja nie die Rede und das wäre im Übrigen auch klar verfassungswidrig.


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (19. Mai 2017)

Zitat Zitat von Grestorn Beitrag anzeigen
Willst Du aufgeben und die Gesellschaft egoistischen Egomanen, die nur an den eigenen Vorteil denken, überlassen?

..Du meinst Politikern?


----------



## moe (19. Mai 2017)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> a)
> Straftaten des Friedensverrats, des Hochverrats und der *Gefährdung des demokratischen Rechtsstaates* sowie des Landesverrats und der Gefährdung der äußeren Sicherheit nach den §§ 80a bis 82, 84 bis 86, 87 bis 89a, 89c Absatz 1 bis 4, 94 bis 100a,



Sehe ich durchaus schon in diesem Bullshit gegeben. Es mag ja viele Gesetze geben, bei deren Gestaltung ein Mitwirken der Bevölkerung nicht nötig ist, aber hier will ich ein Wörtchen mitreden, das betrifft mich persönlich. Wie kann es sein, dass die "Verbrechensbekämpfer" die theoretische Möglichkeit bekommen, jegliche Onlineaktivität jedes Menschen dieses Landes zu überwachen? Wer überwacht/kontrolliert die? Und das alles unter dem Deckmantel des bösen, bösen Terrors und der Verbrechensbekämpfung. Symptompolitik vom allerfeinsten, wie fast immer heute. 
Können sie gleich mal auf allen ihren Rechnern installieren, ihren Staatstrojaner. Verdacht sehe ich gegeben.



wolflux schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts zu verbergen.



Na dann lass mir doch mal deine Mailadressen samt Passwörtern zukommen, gerne per PM. Und wenn du schon dabei bist, nehm ich auch gleich noch n Image von deinem Handy, Bankdaten und deine Krankenakte. Ich warte.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Nur um dem ganzen eine gewissen Relativität zu geben: Im Gegensatz zu all den bösen Buben im Netz, die Euch ausspionieren wollen, um damit ein Geschäft zu machen, geht es dem Staat nur darum, *Verbrechen aufzuklären*. D.h. es muss bereits ein begründeter Verdacht gegen eine Person bestehen, damit gegen ihn eine solche Software eingesetzt werden darf.



Natürlich, was denn sonst? Würde ich auch als Rechfertigung vorschieben, wenn ich die Aufgabe hätte, einem Volk ne fette Wanze unterzuschieben. Muss nur einer "Terror" schreien, schon haste deinen begründeten Verdacht. Wie soll man das ernsthaft einem Regierungs-/Polizeiapparat glauben, der ihr Volk am laufendem Band hintergeht, belügt, im dunkeln stehen lässt und Lobbyisten hinterherkriecht? Siehe VDS, Fall Amri, Netzneutralität, etc.
Es ist schon fast lächerlich, wie sehr mich die aktuelle politische Situation an Orwells 1984 erinnert. Ist ja nicht so, dass wir in Deutschland schon mal fast so weit waren, Stasi lässt grüßen. Zum Glück war die Technologie damals eine andere.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Das Laute Schreien der Leute hier ist auch einfach, bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, bei dem ihr selbst Opfer eines Verbrechens wurdet und den vermeintlichen Übeltätern aber nichts nachgewiesen werden kann, weil alle Möglichkeiten des Ermittelns locker abgeblockt werden können.... Wie immer(!) hat alles seine mehreren Seiten und es ist zu einfach, immer nur die eine Seite zu sehen.



Und dafür nimmst du in Kauf, dass eine Regierung die Möglichkeit hat, alles und jeden ständig zu überwachen? Na vielen Dank auch.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Willst Du aufgeben und die Gesellschaft egoistischen Egomanen, die nur an den eigenen Vorteil denken, überlassen?



Haben wir schon längst, nennen sich Volksvertreter Politiker.


----------



## Grestorn (19. Mai 2017)

moe, Dein Geschrei ist nur das Übliche, 1000x gelesen und doch an der Realität vorbei. Ich werde mir nicht die Mühe machen, mit Dir zu diskutieren, denn jemand der alles nur aus einer Seite betrachtet und ein so verfestigtes Bild hat, dass der Staat das Böse verkörpert, der ist meine Zeit nicht wert. Wachs auf und lerne, dass die Welt nicht so einfach in Schwarz/Weiß eingeteilt werden kamn, damn sehen wir weiter...


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (20. Mai 2017)

Ich denke, er bringt ganz gute diskussionswerte Aspekte ein. An der Realität geht da nichts vorbei.
Realität wird hingegen gerne (und allzu oft) übergangen..

1984 ist schon lange vorbei (dh schon lange ÜBERSCHRITTEN).
Die Intensität der Struktur des Systems ist viel weiter fortgeschritten, die Umsetzung wirkt nur viel weniger bedrohlich bzw etwas "menschenfreundlicher".
Anders hätte es niemand geschluckt.


----------



## moe (20. Mai 2017)

@Grestorn:
Also erstens hab ich den Staat nicht als das Böse dargestellt, sondern nur meine massiven Bedenken geäußert. Etwas überspitzt, aber aufgrund der Brisanz des Themas durchaus vertretbar. Zumal wir alle "der Staat" sind, womit ich mich auch als Teil des Bösen eingeordnet hätte. Ich will damit nicht den Staat als Institution angreifen. Staaten/Völkerverbünde sind bei der Masse an Menschen auf diesem Planet notwendig, um ein geregeltes Zusammenleben zu haben. Schwierig wirds nur, wenn die Machthabenden andere Interessen über die der Bevölkerung stellen, wie man in fast allen "Major countrys", wie man sie heute so schön nennt, beobachten kann.
Zweitens hab ich das Gefühl, du beziehst deine Argumentation nur auf den einen, hier genannten Sachverhalt. Ich dagegen seh das als einen Teil eines riesigen Überwachungsapparates, der gerade fleißig aufgebaut wird. Welche Auswirkungen das auf das einzelne Individuum hat, hängt natürlich von jedem selber ab. Dass das gut für den Zustand einer Gesellschaft ist, kannst du mir nicht weiß machen. Denkansätze dazu hier. Stichwort VDS: Es gibt einige Studien, die eindeutig die Wirksamkeit dieser Massenüberwachung widerlegen. Hier oder hier z.B.. Selbiges mit der immer ausufernderen Videoüberwachung. All das erzeugt nur ein falsches Gefühl der Sicherheit unter massiver Beschneidung der persönlichen Freiheit. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das Studien beim Staatstrojaner auf das selbe Ergebnis hinaus laufen.

Was genau stört dich denn so an meinem "Geschrei"? Ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren, werde aber das Gefühl nicht los, dass unsere Regierung in den meisten Belangen nicht auf der Seite des Volkes steht, wie sie es eigentlich sollte. Du scheinst mir sehr optimistisch zu sein. Ich halte mich lieber an Onkel Murphy.


----------



## Grestorn (20. Mai 2017)

Zunächst, es geht bei dem Trojaner eben nicht um Massenüberwachung, was ich ja bereits erklärt hatte. Somit geht Dein ganzer Text voll am Thema vorbei.


----------



## moe (20. Mai 2017)

moe schrieb:


> @Grestorn:
> Zweitens hab ich das Gefühl, du beziehst deine Argumentation nur auf den einen, hier genannten Sachverhalt. Ich dagegen seh das als einen Teil eines riesigen Überwachungsapparates, der gerade fleißig aufgebaut wird.



Das hast du gelesen?


----------



## Grestorn (20. Mai 2017)

Datensammeln (wenn es das ist, was Du als Üerwachungsapparat bezeichnest) wird eigentlich ausschließlich von privaten Firmen betrieben, wo das auch weitestgehend hingenommen wird, da prinzipiell freiwillig.

Der Staat sammelt eigentlich nicht besonders viel Daten, aber insbesondere missbraucht er sie nicht, zumindest nicht in freiheitlichen Staaten.

Ich verstehe, dass man Angst vor absolutistischen Staaten hat (wie es z.B. die Türkei gerade wird), nur man sollte sich auch klar machen, dass in einem solchen Staat gar nicht mehr gerfragt wurd oder auf ei. entsprechendes Gesetz gewartet wird... 

Sich gegen Entwicklungstechniken mit allen Händen und Füßen zu wehren, hilft m.E. fast nur den Menschen, gegen die Ermittelt wird. Klar muss man das als freiheitsliebender Mensch kritisch betrachten und diskutieren, das heisst aber gerade ja auch,  nicht alles von vorne herein abzulehnen und mit Pauschalurteilen zu kommen, ohne sich die Fakten genau angesehen zu haben.


----------



## moe (21. Mai 2017)

> Datensammeln (wenn es das ist, was Du als Üerwachungsapparat bezeichnest) wird eigentlich ausschließlich von privaten Firmen betrieben, wo das auch weitestgehend hingenommen wird, da prinzipiell freiwillig.
> 
> Der Staat sammelt eigentlich nicht besonders viel Daten, aber insbesondere missbraucht er sie nicht, zumindest nicht in freiheitlichen Staaten.


Mitnichten. Vorratsdatenspeicherung schon mal gehört? 
Das Sammeln ist nur ein Teil davon, benutzt werden müssen sie schon auch. Aber wenn man sie schon mal da sind ist der Weg nicht mehr weit. Keiner weiß, was nach der aktuellen Regierung kommt. Diese Tools sind viel zu mächtig, um in falsche Hände zu geraten. Außerdem ist doch eher unwichtig, wo die Daten liegen. Viel mehr kommt es darauf an, wer Zugriff darauf hat.



> Ich verstehe, dass man Angst vor absolutistischen Staaten hat (wie es z.B. die Türkei gerade wird), nur man sollte sich auch klar machen, dass in einem solchen Staat gar nicht mehr gerfragt wurd oder auf ei. entsprechendes Gesetz gewartet wird...
> 
> Sich gegen Entwicklungstechniken mit allen Händen und Füßen zu wehren, hilft m.E. fast nur den Menschen, gegen die Ermittelt wird. Klar muss man das als freiheitsliebender Mensch kritisch betrachten und diskutieren, das heisst aber gerade ja auch,  nicht alles von vorne herein abzulehnen und mit Pauschalurteilen zu kommen, ohne sich die Fakten genau angesehen zu haben.


Bzgl. Staatstrojaner: Welche Fakten? Wer bestätigt, dass das Besserung bringt? Gibt es Studien, Belege?
Wie schon gesagt, diese Werkzeuge sind sehr mächtig und lassen sich viel zu leicht missbrauchen. Sie lassen sich genauso leicht gegen Unschuldige wie gegen Schuldige einsetzen. In den betroffenen Behörden sitzen eben auch nur Menschen.
Aufgrund der Vergangenheit unserer Regierung traue ich denen einfach nicht zu, sinnig damit umzugehen, Stichwort "Neuland". Siehe auch NSA-Affäre. Wir wurden an die USA verkauft und sogar Merkel hat nicht mal den Anstand, ne Aussage im Prozess zu machen. Ergebnis? Nichts passiert, keiner will von irgendwas wissen, weiter machen wie bisher. Du bist nicht der Meinung, dass die Glaubwürdigkeit der betroffenen Personen gegen 0 geht?
Wir leben jetzt im Informationszeitalter, Daten sind wertvoll und bieten massenhaft Potential. Heute steht zur Diskussion, Autobahnen zu privatisieren, sind es morgen Datenbanken? Fragen über Fragen...
Fest steht jedoch, dass das Missbrauchspotential wesentlich zu gering eingeschätzt wird.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Mai 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Es geht nicht nur um digitale Verbrechen sondern auch um ganz "normale" im Hier und Jetzt.



Was nützt dir nen Staatstrojaner, wenn dir jemand im Bus das Portmonee laut oder du auf der Straße von fünf Nazis zusammengeschlagen wirst? Da wirst du keine digitalen Beweise auf den Computern finden. 
Bei den Nazis findet vielleicht man noch ein paar verbotene Songs und die PDF von "Mein Kampf", aber da wird dann wohl nur ne Bewährungsstrafe rauskommen, wenn nicht das Verfahren schon vorher eingestellt wird.

Und das sage ich als jemand der selber "Allgemeine und Digitale Forensik" als Gasthörer studiert und also später auch mal in dem Bereich Offline- und Onlinedurchsuchungen tätig sein wird.
Mir persönlich wäre eine normale Hausdurchsuchung deutlich lieber. Da sieht man wenigstens wenn man kommt am Polizeisiegel, dass "Besuch" da war.


----------



## Grestorn (21. Mai 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was nützt dir nen Staatstrojaner, wenn dir jemand im Bus das Portmonee laut oder du auf der Straße von fünf Nazis zusammengeschlagen wirst? Da wirst du keine digitalen Beweise auf den Computern finden.
> Bei den Nazis findet vielleicht man noch ein paar verbotene Songs und die PDF von "Mein Kampf", aber da wird dann wohl nur ne Bewährungsstrafe rauskommen, wenn nicht das Verfahren schon vorher eingestellt wird.
> 
> Und das sage ich als jemand der selber "Allgemeine und Digitale Forensik" als Gasthörer studiert und also später auch mal in dem Bereich Offline- und Onlinedurchsuchungen tätig sein wird.
> Mir persönlich wäre eine normale Hausdurchsuchung deutlich lieber. Da sieht man wenigstens wenn man kommt am Polizeisiegel, dass "Besuch" da war.


DKK, Du weißt genau, dass es jede Menge von Verbrechen gibt, bei denen ein Ermittler unbemerkt den Rechner des Verdächtigen observieren möchte, ohne dass der Delinquent davon etwas mitbekommt. Natürlich darf das nicht die Regel werden und muss richterlich angeordnet sein, nachdem ein entsprechender begründeter Ausgangsverdacht vorliegt.

Eine Prügelattacje gehört da sicher nicht zu, und ich muss schon den Kopf schütteln, denn Dein Intellekt ist sicherlich viel besser ausgeprägt, als dass Du kein besseres Beispiel hättest finden können.

Gesendet von meinem XT1635-02 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (21. Mai 2017)

Und vor welchem Verbrechen, wo du meinst, das der Trojaner hilft hast du denn Angst? Dann nenne doch bitte ein Gegenbeispiel. 

Ich hab jetzt einfach mal die zwei häufigsten Delikte nämlich Diebstahl (2.373.774, laut PKS 2016) und Körperverletzung (546.071, laut PKS 2016, einfache+gefährliche und schwere Körperverletzung) genannt.
BKA  -  Polizeiliche Kriminalstatistik - PKS 2016 - IMK-Bericht


----------



## GEChun (21. Mai 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was nützt dir nen Staatstrojaner, wenn dir jemand im Bus das Portmonee laut oder du auf der Straße von fünf Nazis zusammengeschlagen wirst? Da wirst du keine digitalen Beweise auf den Computern finden.
> Bei den Nazis findet vielleicht man noch ein paar verbotene Songs und die PDF von "Mein Kampf", aber da wird dann wohl nur ne Bewährungsstrafe rauskommen, wenn nicht das Verfahren schon vorher eingestellt wird.



"Dachte sich der Portemonnaie Dieb und postete seinem besten Kumpel Stolz ein Bild des Portemonnaies via Whatsapp" 

Ich finde die Kritik definitiv berechtigt DKK007, aber so einfach wie du hier Argumentierst ist es auch nicht...!


----------



## DKK007 (21. Mai 2017)

GEChun schrieb:


> "Dachte sich der Portemonnaie Dieb und postete seinem besten Kumpel Stolz ein Bild des Portemonnaies via Whatsapp"



Das ist dann ein klarer Fall von Dummheit. Um das Bild zu sehen braucht die Polizei dann aber auch nur bei Facebook vorbeizuschauen.

Denn verdeckte Ermittler, Quellen-TKÜ oder Onlinedurchsuchung dürfen laut Gesetz nur angewendet werden, wenn alle anderen Ansätze erfolglos ausgeschöpft sind.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Mai 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und vor welchem Verbrechen, wo du meinst, das der Trojaner hilft hast du denn Angst?


Er hilft z.B. vor Steuerhinterziehern, Schwarzarbeitern und sonstigem Gelümpe, die uns 10% der Wirtschaftsleistung unversteuert klauen. Denen gehört der Garaus gemacht, oder nicht?


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (21. Mai 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Er hilft z.B. vor Steuerhinterziehern, Schwarzarbeitern und sonstigem Gelümpe, die uns 10% der Wirtschaftsleistung unversteuert klauen. Denen gehört der Garaus gemacht, oder nicht?



Ich bin mir sehr unsicher, in wie weit das nun sarkastisch gemeint war oder nicht. Ich hoffe doch es war Sarkasmus..


..denn dann erspare ich mir zu erwähnen, dass nicht der Steuerhinterzieher das Problem bzw der Dieb ist, sondern der Steuereintreiber (vielmehr noch nicht mal dieser, sondern sein Auftraggeber - und der sind wir nicht: DA WIR NICHT DER STAAT SIND. Nur glaubt mir das ohnehin niemand).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Mai 2017)

lustige_Fehlerquelle schrieb:


> ..denn dann erspare ich mir zu erwähnen, dass nicht der Steuerhinterzieher das Problem bzw der Dieb ist, sondern der Steuereintreiber


Dieb? Schulwesen, Polizei, Verwaltung, Infrastruktur, Armee, Soziale Sicherung, etc. haben für Dich keinen Gegenwert? 

Es war alles andere als sarkastisch gemeint, aber das Gelumpe, was hier in diesem Staate alles nutzt und wegen der guten
Vorraussetzung erwirtschaftete Gewinne nicht versteuert war, ist und bleibt Gelumpe. Und genau da setzen Überwachungs-
systeme an. Nicht umsonst werden im rechtsgrauen Bereich Steuer DVD in üblichen Schwarzgeldoasen gekauft. Darum geht
es, und das kann und muss man unterstützen. Die gesamten hinterzogenen Steuern sind in Summe mehr, als sämtliche Hartz IV
Bezüge. Wer ist also der Sozialschmarotzer? Der Bedürftige, dem ich gerne gebe, oder der Betrüger und Dieb? 

Einfach mal weiterdenken wenn alle Steuern hinterziehen würden. Schau nach Griechenland....


----------



## DKK007 (22. Mai 2017)

Was willst du mit noch mehr Steuern. Schäuble muss es erst mal schaffen, den riesen Haufen auf dem er sitzt auszugeben. 
Aber weil Wahljahr ist verspricht man lieber Steuersenkungen.

Zumal insbesondere Schwarzarbeit sehr analog läuft. Also mit Bargeld. Die polnische Putzfrau, die für 5€/Stunde putzt und die Kohle am Abend bar in die Hand gedrückt bekommt, wirst du so nicht finden.

Aber auch das Problem würde man mit einem bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen recht einfach aus der Welt schaffen. Die Anstalt vom 16. Mai 2017 - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Mai 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was willst du mit noch mehr Steuern. Schäuble muss es erst mal schaffen, den riesen Haufen auf dem er sitzt auszugeben.
> Aber weil Wahljahr ist verspricht man lieber Steuersenkungen.


Und weil es bei 2 Billionen Schulden einmal ein paar Milliarden Überschuss gab, sollen einzelne klauen dürfen? Willst Du dazu aufrufen? Warum sollte ich in Geschäften nichts mitnehmen, die schmeißen doch eh weg, was abgelaufen ist, warum sollte ich nicht Stehlen, wenn die Bestohlenen die Sachen gar nicht brauchen. Bemerkst Du den Inhalt Deiner charakterlose Aussage selber? _
(Dududu, mit dem Zeigenfinger über dem Kopf wackelnd und dabei ein wenig schmunzelnd, weil es nicht gegen Dich geht, sondern ich allgemein das beschriebene Verhalten in Frage stelle)_



DKK007 schrieb:


> Zumal insbesondere Schwarzarbeit sehr analog läuft. Also mit Bargeld. Die polnische Putzfrau, die für 5€/Stunde putzt und die Kohle am Abend bar in die Hand gedrückt bekommt, wirst du so nicht finden.


Doch, weil du bestimmte Regelmäßigkeiten in der Kommunikation erkennen kannst. Facebook und Google wissen anhand des Verhaltens im Netz z.B. wer krank ist, Urlaub hat, wem gekündigt wurde und natürlich erst recht, wer befreundet ist etc. Die Putzfrau hat ihr Telefon dabei und das Bewegungsprofil verrät eindeutig, bei wem sie regelmäßig ein paar Stunden ist. Sowas reicht heute, um befragt zu werden.  Dazu reicht der Bundestrojaner auf dem Telefon. Wird alles kommen, die Menschen geben bereitwillig alle ihre privaten Daten ab.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Aber auch das Problem würde man mit einem bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen recht einfach aus der Welt schaffen.


Entschärfen, würde es, nicht lösen. Scharz zu arbeiten, ist eine Charakterfrage. Entweder ist man schamloser Betrüger, dann hinterzieht man Steuern, oder man ist aufrichtig und ehrlich. Das hat wenig damit zu tun, wie hoch man bezahlt wird. Je mehr die Menschen an Besitz anhäufen, umso unehrlicher und verdorbener werden sie. Gibt es ausreichend Untersuchungen zu. Immer bezogen auf eine große Gruppe, Einzelperson verhalten sich natürlich sehr unterschiedlich.

Geredet wird immer über Terrorismus. Den gibt es so gut wie gar nicht und die Überwachungen zielen natürlich auf ganz andere Dinge ab. Steuern und Drogen sind Schlagworte, organisierte Kriminalität, das ist heute ja schon jemand, der fünf Schwarzarbeiter beschäftigt, etc. Zum Teil begrüße ist es, die Methode ist aber genau wie die Rasterfahndung ab den siebziger Jahren unglaublich gefährlich.


----------



## Grestorn (22. Mai 2017)

Nur um zur wirklich treffenden Argumentation hier etwas beizufügen...

Es geht bei einer verdeckten Ermittlung auf Computern von Privatpersonen und Firmen natürlich nicht nur um Steuerhinterziehungen sondern generell um die Ermittlung beim Verdacht von  Finanz- oder auch Kapitalverbrechen gegen andere Menschen.

Jede Art von Verbrechen, das am PC geplant werden kann (und sei es nur durch einen  Mailaustausch) oder deren Motivation so ermittelt werden kann, rechtfertigt eine derartige Untersuchung. Normaerweise eibfach über eine Beschlagnahme und anschlueßende Untersuchung des Rechners, aber wenn von einer Verdunklung ausgegangen werden muss oder bekannt ist, dass der Verdächtige starke Verschlüsselung einsetzt, dann geht es nur über eingeschleuste Software.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Mai 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> ...Es geht bei einer verdeckten Ermittlung auf Computern von Privatpersonen und Firmen natürlich nicht nur um Steuerhinterziehungen sondern generell um die Ermittlung beim Verdacht von  Finanz- oder auch Kapitalverbrechen gegen andere Menschen....


Ich war noch nicht fertig und ergänzte noch einen Absatz mit allgemeiner vorgehensweise. Den wenigsten ist vermutlich klar, was alles unsere Daten, alleine schon wer mit wem wann und wie lange in Kontakt war, verraten. Bewegungsprofile sind darum so ergibig, gelesene Mails noch viel mehr. Denn niemand von uns hat nichts zu verbergen, das vergessen viele. Früher war eine Wohnungstür eine Tür und eine Wohnung war Privatspäre, heute wird diese Wohnung durch Telefone und Rechner zur perfekt überwachbaren Zone. Hach, was hätte sich die Stasi über die Möglichkeiten gefreut.

Ich sehe das ganze trotzdem extrem kritisch. Auch wenn ich gerade als glühender Verfechter, um die Diskussion in Gang zu bringen, die vermeindlich positiven Dinge der Strafvereitelung erwähnte, werden Mittel installiert, mit denen im Zweifel jeder politisch irgendwie Verdächtige aufgespürt werden kann. Und genau darum bin ich gegen alle diese Mittel. Zuerst muss immer der konkrete und begründete Verdacht bestehen, und dazu reicht eben nicht, dass ich zufällig zur selben Zeit am selben Ort wie ein Oberschurke war.


----------



## Grestorn (22. Mai 2017)

Da bin ich bei Dir ,i.U., aber gerade deswegen ist es wichtig, das ganze auf klare Regeln und Gesetze zu basieren. Sich der Möglichkeit komplett zu entsagen ist genauso wenig sinnvoll, wie es ohne Regeln, Einschränkungen und hinter dem Rücken der Bevölkerung zu machen.

Also ist die Diskussion notwendig und wichtig und einfach totale Ablehnung bringt's definitiv nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Mai 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> ...Also ist die Diskussion notwendig und wichtig und einfach totale Ablehnung bringt's definitiv nicht.


Schwierig, ja. Die Beschlagnahme von Rechnern als Teil einer Hausdurchsuchung, für die extrem hohe Massstäbe gesetzt werden, finde ich völlig in Ordnung, alle anderen Massnahmen, strenge Gesetzgebung hin oder her, ist extrem schwer zu kontrollieren, sie z.B. unsere Geheimdienste und deren Wirtschaftsspionage. 

Die Überwachung des Internets, von Foren etc. um z.B. Kinderpornografie aufzudecken, ist für mich in Ordnung. Sobald man aber auf private Rechner, private Telefone etc. geht, wird es für mich gefährlich und fragwürdig. Andererseits trifft  man sich als politischer Verschwörer mit seinen Gleichgesinnten natürlich ohne Telefon und Rechner, sucht anonym in Bibliotheken und schreibt politische Schriften natürlich auf dem Rechner, der nicht im Internet hängt. Aber der Kriminelle aggiert ebenso, wenn er nicht völlig verblödet ist.


----------



## wtfNow (22. Mai 2017)

Bei solchen  Themen muss ich immer an diesen guten Mann denken:
"Tronland.net": Ermordet wegen eines Telefons? - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## DKK007 (22. Mai 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Doch, weil du bestimmte Regelmäßigkeiten in der Kommunikation erkennen kannst. Facebook und Google wissen anhand des Verhaltens im Netz z.B. wer krank ist, Urlaub hat, wem gekündigt wurde und natürlich erst recht, wer befreundet ist etc. Die Putzfrau hat ihr Telefon dabei und das Bewegungsprofil verrät eindeutig, bei wem sie regelmäßig ein paar Stunden ist. Sowas reicht heute, um befragt zu werden.  Dazu reicht der Bundestrojaner auf dem Telefon. Wird alles kommen, die Menschen geben bereitwillig alle ihre privaten Daten ab.



Nur willst du, das jede Putzfrau überwacht wird, weil sie theoretisch schwarzarbeiten könnte?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Mai 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur willst du, das jede Putzfrau überwacht wird, weil sie theoretisch schwarzarbeiten könnte?


Natürlich will ich das nicht. Das war eine Vision, wozu die Überwachung real genutzt werden wird. 
Nur um den "das ist nur gegen bösen Terrorismus" Argumentieren die Augen zu öffnen. Ich hatte
gehofft, man versteht es, ja, mein Sarkasmus ist oft zu subtil.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Mai 2017)

OK, dann ist ja gut. 



wtfNow schrieb:


> Bei solchen  Themen muss ich immer an diesen guten Mann denken:
> "Tronland.net": Ermordet wegen eines Telefons? - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Alleine, dass wir hier öffentlich über Überwachung diskutieren, lässt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das wir überwacht werden schon ansteigen. 
Siehe Matrix.
Die Frage ist nur von wem.


----------



## WalterWachtel (23. Mai 2017)

Das Problem ist doch das man dem ganzem Terror einfach nicht Herr der Lage wird...ich vermute mal das der Staat/die Staaten keine großen Möglichkeiten haben Terroristen und Schwerverbrecher aufzuspüren...das wissen diese und nutzen es eben Gnadenlos aus...

Einerseitz will der Mensch Sicherheit auf Großveranstaltungen usw. aber andererseits will der Mensch nicht ausspioniert werden...das ist eben ein Zwiespalt den man gar nicht lösen kann...


----------



## aloha84 (23. Mai 2017)

WalterWachtel schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch das man dem ganzem Terror einfach nicht Herr der Lage wird...ich vermute mal das der Staat/die Staaten keine großen Möglichkeiten haben Terroristen und Schwerverbrecher aufzuspüren...das wissen diese und nutzen es eben Gnadenlos aus...
> 
> Einerseitz will der Mensch Sicherheit auf Großveranstaltungen usw. aber andererseits will der Mensch nicht ausspioniert werden...*das ist eben ein Zwiespalt den man gar nicht lösen kann...*



Doch könnte man, in dem man es nicht öffentlich diskutieren lässt.
Die Institutionen heißen ja als Oberbegriff nicht umsonst --> "GEHEIMdienst".
Es steht außer Frage, das eine Welt, die keine Geheimdienste braucht eine bessere wäre.
Kein Terrorismus, kein Extremismus, keine organisierte Kriminalität.....zusätzlich keine Steuern zahlen und Benzin kostenlos. 
Das wäre toll, aber wir leben nicht in einer "Tollwelt", sondern in einer Welt wo Bekloppte und Geisteskranke sich über elektronische Kommunikationswege darüber austauschen wie man andere Leute umbringt und Angst und Schrecken verbreitet.
Wenn man diese Subjekte über Staatstrojaner, Abhörmechanismen  und Überwachung rankriegt, immer her damit.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Mai 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Das wäre toll, aber wir leben nicht in einer "Tollwelt", sondern in einer Welt wo Bekloppte und Geisteskranke sich über elektronische Kommunikationswege darüber austauschen wie man andere Leute umbringt und Angst und Schrecken verbreitet.
> Wenn man diese Subjekte über Staatstrojaner, Abhörmechanismen  und Überwachung rankriegt, immer her damit.



Nur haben die sich früher auch ohne ausgetauscht. Verbrechen gibt es ja nicht sehr, seit es Computer und Handys gibt. 

Im Zweifel trifft man sich dann eben wieder persönlich. Und das kann man auch nicht komplett überwachen - selbst mit der Stasi nicht, wie gelungene Tunnelgrabungen zu DDR-Zeiten gezeigt haben.
Handy sollte man dafür natürlich zu Hause lassen.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Mai 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Doch könnte man, in dem man es nicht öffentlich diskutieren lässt.
> Die Institutionen heißen ja als Oberbegriff nicht umsonst --> "GEHEIMdienst".
> Es steht außer Frage, das eine Welt, die keine Geheimdienste braucht eine bessere wäre.
> Kein Terrorismus, kein Extremismus, keine organisierte Kriminalität.....zusätzlich keine Steuern zahlen und Benzin kostenlos.
> ...



Die Frage ist immer: Zu welchem Preis? Ich will nicht unter den möglichen Folgen von Missbrauch der Daten leiden. 
Da nehme ich lieber das Risiko von Terrorangriffen (die ja mit derzeit vorhandenen Maßnahmen schon oft verhindert werden) in Kauf. Das mag fahrlässig klingen, aber im Grunde ist die Gefahr von einem Alkolenker überfahren zu werden deutlich größer als Opfer eines Terrorattentats zu werden.


----------



## aloha84 (24. Mai 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur haben die sich früher auch ohne ausgetauscht. Verbrechen gibt es ja nicht sehr, seit es Computer und Handys gibt.
> 
> Im Zweifel trifft man sich dann eben wieder persönlich. Und das kann man auch nicht komplett überwachen - selbst mit der Stasi nicht, wie gelungene Tunnelgrabungen zu DDR-Zeiten gezeigt haben.
> Handy sollte man dafür natürlich zu Hause lassen.



Wie lange gab es denn die Tunnelgrabungen?
Wie viele Leute wollten denn weg, und haben es nicht geschafft?
Ich will in keinem Fall die Stasi-Methoden, welche sich zu 99% gegen die eigene unschuldige Bevölkerung richteten, gut heißen.
Aber ich bin mir äußerst sicher, dass solche Terroranschläge in der DDR niemals möglich gewesen wären.
Man hätte als Terrorist nichts planen können, Telefon überwacht, auffälliges Verhalten --> Wohnung verwanzt!
Es reichte schon ein Verdacht eines IM, dass man "totalüberwacht" wurde --> und das "total" steht in dem Fall für 100%, da wurden sogar die Toilettengänge protokolliert.

Diese Sicherheit ist durch ihre Nachteile sicherlich nicht erstrebenswert!
Aber eine Cyberabwehrtruppe welche auch IS-Sympathisanten erspäht und dingfest machen kann, wäre schon mal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist immer: Zu welchem Preis?* Ich will nicht unter den möglichen Folgen von Missbrauch der Daten leiden. *
> Da nehme ich lieber das Risiko von Terrorangriffen (die ja mit derzeit vorhandenen Maßnahmen schon oft verhindert werden) in Kauf. Das mag fahrlässig klingen, aber im Grunde ist die Gefahr von einem Alkolenker überfahren zu werden deutlich größer als Opfer eines Terrorattentats zu werden.



Verstehe ich im weitesten Sinne.
Deshalb muss, bezüglich der Daten, ein knallharte Linie gefahren werden.
Der Austausch darf nur in Sicherheitsfragen, noch besser allein zur Terrorabwehr, erfolgen. Und vor allem muss das gesetzlich so geregelt sein.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Mai 2017)

Tja, und da haben wor eben das Problem. Ein schwammiger Paragraph, eine Gesetzesänderung aufgrund eines Anlasses, ein bisschen Lobbyismus, und trotzdem bleibt das Problem: Wenn man es zur Terrorabwehr einsetzen kann, warum dann nicht auch für andere Dinge? Und was passiert mit den Daten, die erhoben wurden um Terrorverdächtige überhaupt zu finden? Verschwinden die? Wer hat Zugang? Wer garantiert dass die Daten verschwinden, so dass niemand mehr darauf zugreifen kann? Über solche Dinge macht sich der Gesetzgeber oft erst Gedanken, nachdem etwas passiert ist. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (24. Mai 2017)

Ja die wichtigen Sachen fehlen. Auch welche Methoden für die Infiltration verwendet werden können. 



aloha84 schrieb:


> Es reichte schon ein Verdacht eines IM, dass man "totalüberwacht" wurde --> und das "total" steht in dem Fall für 100%, da wurden sogar die Toilettengänge protokolliert.
> 
> Diese Sicherheit ist durch ihre Nachteile sicherlich nicht erstrebenswert!
> Aber eine Cyberabwehrtruppe welche auch IS-Sympathisanten erspäht und dingfest machen kann, wäre schon mal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.



Was nützt das, wenn die Daten nicht ordentlich ausgewertet werden und auch das Personal fehlt. Die Leute vom NSU und der Attentäter in Berlin waren schon vorher bekannt gewesen und hätten festgenommen werden können.
Stattdessen werden hinterher von Verfassungsschutz Akten geschreddert, bzw. vom LKA Berlin manipuliert/umdatiert. 
Aber immer laut rumschreien, das man unbedingt mehr Gesetze für Überwachung und Sicherheit braucht, anstelle die bestehenden anzuwenden.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Mai 2017)

Offtopic entfernt.


----------

